# FIrst deer with the recurve



## Husky Bottoms (Nov 15, 2006)

Well it has been harder than I ever imagined but I finally put one down with the curve, 5 years of hunting and I have broken the ice.  buddy shot the buck @ 15 yards, I shot the doe @ 20 on the last evening of my hunt trip in IN.

Saw a bunch of bucks while I was there, hit branches on a real wide 8, twice, then 2 min's after he ran off the biggest buck I've ever seen came in, about a 140" 10 pointer, made it throught the first set of limbs and then killed a tree 

Moral of the story no matter how excited you are to get in the woods that first morning, don't until you've cut shooting lanes 

Still a great trip and she tasted like veal


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 15, 2006)

*way to slay them.......*

Good pics,i especially like the "Wensel"tote'm out pic....How do y'all do that without getting blood all over you though?

Congrats to both of you,and don't let him keep hunting with you if he keeps getting the big ones


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats on you 1st recurve kill. The big boys are next.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratualtions, Still trying for my first recurve kill. Way to go. And I'm with matthewsman, How do keep from getting covered tote'n  like that


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh he was soaked by the time we got back to the truck!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 16, 2006)

Wat to go Guys !!!  Bowhunting isn't easy and ya done great with the stick and string !!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats!!! What kinda bow you got there?


----------



## GA_sponge (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome. Congratulations!

Dan


----------



## Jasper (Nov 16, 2006)

That's beautiful. Great pics, too. Way to go!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice ...thanks for sharin


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Nov 16, 2006)

reviveourhomes said:


> Congrats!!! What kinda bow you got there?



Great Plains Wolf Creek 60 AMO 55# by Bill Foreman

Buddy shots a Great Plains custom 62 AMO 65#

Arrow he shot that buck with has passed through 2 other bucks 2 does and an Elk.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrat's to both of you and hate you missed the big boy. Great pic's but we could use a few more details with the stories. 

Good looking arra's you got there. Love the white fletchings. Are they wood?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on the traditional kills!! I really like the wood in that bow. Looks good!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Nov 16, 2006)

I am sure you guys had a great time, Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Nov 16, 2006)

Al33 said:


> Congrat's to both of you and hate you missed the big boy. Great pic's but we could use a few more details with the stories.
> 
> Good looking arra's you got there. Love the white fletchings. Are they wood?



Nope, Beman Carbons.  Zach shot his buck right at dark and we gave him about 30 mins.  went back with flashlights and had blood that was getting better until about 40 yards from the stand had a dinner plate sized poole next to a corn field and couldn't catch back on the trail.  Over the next 4.5 hours we walked every row of corn in an approx. 30 acre field.  checked thickets, tall grass a swamp that was close, but decided to come back in the morning.  
Even with the light still couldn't find the trail from the blood pool, I just decided to follow the past of least resistance and cut across the corn field and through a fence row and about 60 yards out in the middle of a cut bean field there he was.  He ran about 200 yds. total.  We opened him up and he hit liver and sliced a lung, figured shot was a little high.

My doe was about 25 yards out I picked a spot and released, saw the arrow perfectly in line and I thought I hit her but she jumped off looking un harmed.  I sat down and thought that after an awesome week I was leaving empty handed, then I heard some crashing and a deer came out about 20 yards picked a spot and released one right through the pump station.  When I got down I noticed that she had a small slit under her chest and it was the same doe I shot at the first time about 4 inches higher and I would have heard her the first time!

I have never heard tell of a deer that came back to where they were shot but I'll take it


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 22, 2006)

Husky Bottoms said:


> Well it has been harder than I ever imagined but I finally put one down with the curve, 5 years of hunting and I have broken the ice.  buddy shot the buck @ 15 yards, I shot the doe @ 20 on the last evening of my hunt trip in IN.
> 
> Saw a bunch of bucks while I was there, hit branches on a real wide 8, twice, then 2 min's after he ran off the biggest buck I've ever seen came in, about a 140" 10 pointer, made it throught the first set of limbs and then killed a tree
> 
> ...



That's a good ole strong back there ,boy ! you can come hunt with me anytime


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 22, 2006)

awesome story thanks for shareing


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 23, 2006)

way to go on the trad deer!!! thanks for sharing.


----------

